# funny Step-by-Step sheath cleaning



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I knew there was a reason why I had all mares! Darn it! Why did I go and buy 2 colts!?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!!!! That is sooo funny! :lol: Step 9 is just too funny too!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

this is great :lol: 

but i won't be laughing when I'm elbow deep! YIKES! :shock:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Too Funny!


----------



## pollyblack (Oct 4, 2008)

vair funny! glad someones posting about sheath cleaning, it is a topic that is shied away from too often! I found an excellent video on it the other day actually, on a site called HorseHero (it'll probably come up if you google it) and it has a step by step video of how to clean sheaths, so if anyone is still in need of a bit of help thats a good one to check out! xxx


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed this!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I read this a long time ago.. it was funny then and still funny... one thing to add...

A couple of years ago, I printed this post off for my darling daughter (about 23-25 years old at the time) because she had a gelding that was very old and had a very nasty looking penis. She read this step by step post on how to clean it.. we gathered the stuff needed and put him in the wash rack.

Kit, the horse was happily eating sweet feed out of a bucket while daughter and I got the Excalibur, soapy sponge and bucket of warm water gathered close and handy. 

Daughter pet and groomed Kit, she then started to massage his butt with the heel of her hand. This has ALWAYS made him drop, apparently it makes him REALLY RELAXED. Sure enough he dropped and she ran her hand up his belly and took a firm hold of his penis. He didn't even bat an eye, just kept on eating his sweet feed.

Daughter took the Excalibur and rubbed in in well, by this time Kit got that Far, Far Away look in his eye. He quit eating and just stood there with "that" look! He then started swaying to the rubbing.. swaying forward and backward. Daughter was very matter of fact and just did the deed.. she cleaned all the flakes and gunk off, she found a small bean and cleaned it. ALL the while, Kit kept up the swaying with that far, far away look in his eye. 

After she washed him with warm water and was finished, he started eating again. We laughed and said he needed a cigarette!!

I told her I was not sure what kind of mother I was to stand by and assist my darling daughter to have kinky "relations" with her horse!! 

We still laugh about that day!!! She has not cleaned him since, but she frequently will massage his butt, he will drop, and she will simply pick the flakes off. 

Rhonda


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugh, thanks for reminding me it's sheath cleaning day for Mr. Zeus 



RhondaLynn said:


> Daughter pet and groomed Kit, she then started to massage his butt with the heel of her hand. This has ALWAYS made him drop, apparently it makes him REALLY RELAXED. Sure enough he dropped and she ran her hand up his belly and took a firm hold of his penis. He didn't even bat an eye, just kept on eating his sweet feed.
> 
> Daughter took the Excalibur and rubbed in in well, by this time Kit got that Far, Far Away look in his eye. He quit eating and just stood there with "that" look! He then started swaying to the rubbing.. swaying forward and backward. Daughter was very matter of fact and just did the deed.. she cleaned all the flakes and gunk off, she found a small bean and cleaned it. ALL the while, Kit kept up the swaying with that far, far away look in his eye.
> 
> After she washed him with warm water and was finished, he started eating again. We laughed and said he needed a cigarette!!


That is actually hilarious!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I find dawn dish soap works better than many name brand topics. If dawn can clean an oil stained bird than its good for mr. peeps. Otherwise, very accurate.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

rookie said:


> I find dawn dish soap works better than many name brand topics. If dawn can clean an oil stained bird than its good for mr. peeps. Otherwise, very accurate.


LOL at "Mr. Peeps"! :rofl:


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

A lot of my riding friends own geldings and go on about how their happy not having to cope with mares in heat, but posts like this remind me when I have the last laugh


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

i love this!!


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Hahahaha I have a gelding though I usually clean his sheath after he has had his teeth floated and is a little drugged just to be safe! Sometimes I just have my vet do it Mwahahaha! It is very important and I know allot of people who don't even care to know how to clean a sheath witch is very irresponsible as a horse owner!


----------



## joejenn06 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol did my first sheath cleaning last week oh joy lol


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

Nicely written... very...uh... well worded... Pretty funny. Thanks for the info.


----------

